# The Good Ol' Days



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 20, 2008)

Dug up some pictures from around 2004, when we lived in the Davis Mountains of Texas, in the Big Bend area. Daddy ran 37,000 acres of ranch by himself with a herd of brood mares, Corriente cattle and broke colts not only for his own use, for the boss' two other much larger ranches. It was the most beautiful country despite a 12 year drougth.... You could get up on Timber Mountain and it was like a valley of white {clouds}, with mountain peaks peeking over the top. Just paradise country, with creeks and springs. These were taken with my Mama's old Olympus C5050. 

Our back-hoe was stuck in the mud up in the mountains and I think it had flat tires... Thus the pack horse with the tires. It was about a 2 mile hike from where we left the rig. Mama and us kids walked behind. It was a really foggy cool morning.














Here are Tyler & Daddy moving mares:







Haha blurry, but cute:







Ty on Paco {pack horse from first pictures}:







Me on Spud, the horse Daddy is on when they were moving mares. Mama titles this one "Daddy Horse, Daddy's Saddle, Daddy's Girl":







And Tyler & I proudly holding up our string of fish:


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 20, 2008)

What an enjoyable thread! So glad you posted these, so a 'big city girl' can see what it's like to live in cattle country. 

That pic of you on Spud is wonderful (as is your Mama's title for it....perfect!)


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much Antarctican! I should post threads like these more often then, since I've lived on large cattle ranches literally all of my life. So glad you enjoyed the pictures!

That is one of Mama's favorite pictures; I remember Daddy had just come back from working cattle in the heavy mountain country. That country was so hard on horses; it was extremely rocky and steep and thick with brush. Horses raised there were hard to beat; hardy and just so tough. Horses raised elsewhere had a hard time and it wasn't rare for hands to go through 2 or 3 horses a day, where we only used 1. Anyway, he had just trailered back and put me on Spud to ride around for a minute and cool 'im down. 

Anyway, thanks for the comment! I'll see what else I can dig up!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be great, to see more.

I especially liked the first two shots as well ... with just your dad and the horses.  Something about the 'solitariness' of those shots really grabs me.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 20, 2008)

wow, beautiful pictures! Now thats what I like to think about when I think about the west and 'cowboy people' 

The first shot is just beautiful. The second is (intentionally?) ironic that a horse is carrying tires. Makes me smile  And the one of the fellow tipping his hat - too funny!


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Dmitri! Haha well I can supply you forever with photos of the "cowboy" life. I'm resizing and loading some as of now. 

It is ironic, isn't it? Haha no we just had to carry those tires up there to the tractor. Or back, I can't remember which. But we couldn't reach the place by vehicle, so we took the route via horse. 

Haha that fellow is my Daddy! He has a good sense of humor; I like it because he is usually just so in tuned with his horse, here he is so loose and just enjoying himself.

More pictures coming very soon!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 21, 2008)

CowboysDaughter said:


> More pictures coming very soon!



Looking forward to them


----------



## wlsmoku (Jul 22, 2008)

amazing pics! would love to see more!


----------



## Doug (Jul 22, 2008)

Again great series of photos, very enjoable.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 22, 2008)

*wlsmoku:* Thanks so much! I don't have a whole lot more from "those days" but I'll see what I can dig up. I'll try to keep you guys entertained with threads like this weekly.

*Doug:* Thank you for the compliments! It was my pleasure to put them up. =)


----------



## Battou (Jul 22, 2008)

...I miss my riding days


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice. The first 3 have a very distinct, nostalgic look to them. They remind me of my (rancher) grandpa. Thanks for posting


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 24, 2008)

Vice nice shots!

Was in on the Prude ranch? I went to that area many times growing up (a lllooonnnggg time ago) and love the Davis Mountains and the Big Bend area.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope it's the old Shannon Ranch and Kingston Ranch that were melded into Timber Mountain Ranch.

Yeah it's a beautiful area!! Prude ranch... that's like a dude ranch I think. Isn't it?


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 24, 2008)

I think your right, it is a dude ranch now. When I went there, back in late 70's, it was a working ranch, my dad did business with the Prude family. We used to go to Big bend every year and sometimes hit the Davis Mountains as well.

Beautiful country for sure! I actually spread my dad's ashes on the top of Lost Mine Peak in BB National Park.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah it's a dude ranch. =[ Well that is cool, it's an awesome part of the country. That is really neat that you were able to do that!


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 25, 2008)

these are wonderful!!
reminds me of where I live!!
mountains... rocks... horses.... cowboy hats


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 25, 2008)

that looks like a pleasant life! (except for the hats) 

thanks for sharing!


----------

